# James Bond's TV stand (or hardware for a "drawer" that lifts straight up)



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

It's been a great run, but after 20 years with no TV, the tube has finally arrived in my home. Trouble is, it showed up before anyone gave any thought where we'd put it.

Idea 1, "In my shop!". Shot down by my family.

Idea 2, "Entertainment center, like everyone else!" Nope. My wife 
thinks that the rooms' focus would be be on the doors, and besides, it would interfere with a thru-wall AC that we don't want to move. 

Idea 3, "Cash it in for more tools!" Uh.... I didn't even mention that one to the others.

Idea 4, "Keep the damn thing in the closet unless we want to watch it." My wife sort of liked that one, but still nixed it. 

FINALLY we hit on something we like, but *I need hardware ideas *to help with the design

How about a drop-away TV stand? Very secret-agent sort of thing. 

Imagine the TV on the back of the cupboard, and when you're done watching, the TV drops down into cupboard, which then appears to be nothing but a nice cabinet with a beautiful uncluttered table top. Puts the room's focus on the center of the space and the bookshelves.

So I need to design a cupboard with a drawer in back that lifts straight up out of the table top. The TV will be mounted in that "drawer". What would usually be the drawer's "face" is really part of the cupboard's top. When you put the TV away, the whole thing disappears, leaving the cupboard looking just like a nice piece of furniture, with an uncluttered top.
*
Can you suggest any hardware to make the vertical-drawer thing track, lift easily, and lock in place when the TV is in use?*

I probably won't have time in the shop to actually start building for quite awhile. Winter project is rewiring attic, building up the floor, and insulating, and that will pretty much take all the shop time, but I'll float some sketchup drawings if we keep playing with this.

steve el


----------



## BanditGTP (Dec 6, 2013)

How about something like this?
http://www.electronichouse.com/images/slideshow/LiftTech-LT200-lift-examples.jpg


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rockler used to sell something too.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I recently watched a video on YouTube by Jon Peters Art & Home where he did this exact thing. He shows you the hardware he used and he did a beautiful job on it. It is essentially a linear actuator that has the stop points adjustable.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Google TV lift hardware ...lots of suppliers


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Apparently the word is "Lift table", "TV lift", "panel lift".... and there are a bunch of ways. BanditGTP's link got me started on the google searches. And WHOA those store bought mechanical lifts are $$$$. We're definitely looking to cobble something on the cheap. I found vids of people doing this sort of thing with 

Vaccuum pump... 
linear actuators.... 
scissors lifts.... 
air compressor....

We'll probably go with the basic gas strut, salvaged from the local auto junk yard if we can work out a way to keep from jerking and bumping the unit at the top and bottom of the motion.

Like this example

Shouldn't be too hard. The new panel weighs only 16 pounds.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. A tv lift would cost as much or more than the tv. Some pictures of the room you wish to put it in might shed some ideas. There has to be a better way than jury-rig a tv lift.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

put em on a set of drawer slides and build a counter weight to lift it. 

lol I just hung mine on a wall. but I love TV...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Most new TV's are so large and thin that you would want a gentle action so that they don't flex too much, our latest one is hung on the wall and it is scary moving it.


----------



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

What about a trip to a junkyard for electric window assemblies (motor and cables)? Obviously a TV weighs more than a car window, but one on each side with a track maybe? That way you could put them on a rocker switch for up and down. You already have to have a power source nearby for the TV and other electronics...

I've been thinking about something similar for a computer desk. That way the monitor can be hidden when not in use and the desk will be less cluttered.

Just thinking out loud...


----------

